# Morgan Monroe



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone tried one of these ? I've seen some up for sale just trying to get other peoples thoughts, and how they stack up . I was looking at a M50 and M55 never played one , just seen them. Chime in .


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I've played most of the Morgan Monroe line. Nice guitars !
The M-50 and the M-20 are essentially the same guitar from the Vintage Voiced line except the M-50 has abalone binding and a very fancy fretboard Inlay. The M-20 has herringbone binding.
Both are Solid east Indian rosewood and spruce tops. Good Bass response and loud. Morgan Monroe's Vintage Voice line tend to need set-up out of the box to fit your style of playing. They give lots of bone nut and saddle for your tech to work with in getting it to fit for you. Limited lifetime warranty. Last years models did not come with a case but this years model comes with a faux alligator skin case with dual neck support and hydrometer and is priced about 50.00 more. You can also get a choice of neck shapes. Either a "V" or "D" shape. It's about a 50/50 split for preferences.

The V55 is from the Euphoria line and emulates the Gibson J-45. This model has a mahogany laminate back and sides with a spruce top and comes with a hardshell archtop leather clad case also with dual neck support and hydrometer. Also limited lifetime warranty. The neck is vintage "V" style

Prices reflect the difference between the solid and laminate woods but both are a very good buy. 
If it feels good in the store, don't be afraid to take either one home with you.
They will provide many hours of playing enjoyment.

Oh...1 more thing...the V-55 may sound better than the M-50 straight out of the box but in 6 months playing time the M-50 will probably blow the doors off the V-55 just due to the characteristics of solid vs laminate woods.

Hope this helps :wave:


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Grenvilleter

Have you tried the morgan monroe travel guitar?I'm thinking about a travel guitar and would like to know what you thought of this one.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

The MMV-5 from the Morgan Monroe Creekside line is a really cool travel guitar.
It's solid wood spruce top and laminate back and sides. Rosewood fingerboard and bridge and bound with maple, they have a 22 1/2" scale length. It's essentially a JUMBO size/shape body only about 1/4 size of a jumbo.
They are really kinda cool for someone who travels and likes to take their guitar with them.
They are also for a serious student who is only 1/4 size of an adult. The short scale takes a little getting used to and if you have unusually large hands, it could be a problem.

Also...I had the pleasure of trying out the new mini-guitar same as above just last week but a cut away, fishman classic 4 pick-up and ...get this....12 strings.
This little guitar gets really high marks in the cool dept. When I plugged it in, jaw's dropped and smiles broke out. Intonated nicely all the way up the neck, and extremely well balanced tonally.
It was so fun to play, and due to the short scale, you could bend strings fairly easily despite it being a 12 stringer.

I think if a pickup was put into the little MMV-5 and it sounded anywhere as good as the 12 string, it could become a favorite little guitar for almost all applications.


----------



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

*M-fe25*



Grenvilleter said:


> I've played most of the Morgan Monroe line. Nice guitars !
> The M-50 and the M-20 are essentially the same guitar from the Vintage Voiced line except the M-50 has abalone binding and a very fancy fretboard Inlay. The M-20 has herringbone binding.
> Both are Solid east Indian rosewood and spruce tops. Good Bass response and loud. Morgan Monroe's Vintage Voice line tend to need set-up out of the box to fit your style of playing. They give lots of bone nut and saddle for your tech to work with in getting it to fit for you. Limited lifetime warranty. Last years models did not come with a case but this years model comes with a faux alligator skin case with dual neck support and hydrometer and is priced about 50.00 more. You can also get a choice of neck shapes. Either a "V" or "D" shape. It's about a 50/50 split for preferences.
> 
> ...


Just purchased the M-FE25 and it looks great --haven't received it yet but very hopeful about it--what do you think of this model? have you played it? i play southern gospel music-bluegrass--is it nice and "bassy" especially on E? tell me about it if you can. thanks!!!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm very interested in a VV M-30. Who carries them in Canada for online orders? Does anyone in Toronto stock them?


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

There is a few outlets that carry Morgan Monroe but I cannot specify any particular dealer off hand in the GTA area. 
Send me a PM if you want any more info. I had one for a while and I really liked it for a 000 guitar. it was very "dred" like without the size. Not too sure how to explain it.


----------

